# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: hoe gezond is water met een smaakje?

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: hoe gezond is water met een smaakje?
*
Bij de eerste zomerse dagen met hoge temperaturen en aanhoudende zonneschijn grijpen we massaal naar allerlei verfrissende, al dan niet koolzuurhoudende drankjes. Het ene al wat hipper en kleurrijker dan het andere. Gearomatiseerd water of water met een kunstmatig smaakje valt steeds meer in de smaak van de consument. Je vindt dergelijke waters in steeds meer smaken en kleuren, maar zijn ze ook even gezond als ze eruit zien? Passen ze in een gezond voedingspatroon en wat is hun samenstelling, daar wordt meestal erg geheimzinnig rond gedaan.

Aardbei, kiwi, mango, appel of cassis zowel mineraal- als bronwater zijn vandaag in alle mogelijke smaken en kleuren verkrijgbaar. Ze lijken wel op water, maar in hoeverre zijn ze dat eigenlijk nog? Ze smaken immers erg zoet en fruitig. Zoeter? Zijn deze waters dan geen dikmakers of zijn ze toch een gezond alternatief voor de vele koolzuurhoudende frisdranken?

*Hoe zoeter, hoe liever*
Diëtisten onderstrepen het belang van gezond drinken in een gezond, evenwichtig en gevarieerd voedingspatroon. Wie zijn overtollige kilos lichaamsgewicht definitief kwijt wil en zijn/haar gewicht onder controle wil houden, drinkt bij voorkeur minstens twee liter water per dag. Producenten van frisdranken spelen hier handig op in met het ontwikkelen van steeds nieuwe en hippe drankjes die via reclamecampagnes worden gelinkt aan gezondheid en je meest ideale gewicht. Maar passen ze in een gezonde voeding? Over hun samenstelling wordt meestal erg geheimzinnig gedaan en de etiketten maken ons hieromtrent niet veel wijzer.

*Softdrinks en gesuikerde vruchtensappen*
Lang niet iedereen slaagt erin dagelijks zijn twee liter water naar binnen te gieten, zelfs niet diegenen die gezonde voeding hoog in hun vaandel voeren. Klassiek mineraal- en bronwater moeten het in populariteit duidelijk afleggen tegen allerlei softdrinks en gesuikerde vruchtensappen. Ons land staat niet voor niets op een vijfde stek in de hitparade van de Europese frisdrankjgebruikers zoals cola, allerlei limonades, gesuikerde vruchtensappen en andere ice- teas.

*Teveel suiker- en caloriebommen*
We drinken dus met zijn allen veel teveel gesuikerde dranken. Producenten van bron- en mineraal water proberen hun graantje mee te pikken door het op de markt brengen van steeds meer gearomatiseerde waters onder het mom van gezondheidsdrankjes. Leker zijn ze wel, maar hoe natuurlijk en gezond zijn deze waters met een smaakje in werkelijkheid?

Allerlei verbruikersorganisaties waaronder Testaankoop luiden nu al enige tijd de alarmklok omtrent het gezondheidsaspect van deze gearomatiseerde waters, die haast uitsluitend suiker en aromas bevatten, fruit of fruitsappen komen nauwelijks aan ta pas. Deze gearomatiseerde waters kunnen vooral erg schadelijk zijn voor de .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------

